# Future beekeeper in Virginia



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> it seems there are positives and negatives to both


 Pretty much the case with everything in beekeeping and an exponential number of opinions for each subject.

The best advise I can offer is to find a club and a mentor.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

BTW Welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

if you already ordered packages use them, with good management they will turn into good hives for you and second to getting with a club and mentor- Welcome!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Use what you have but don't be afraid to search for different queens and do splits or raise your own queens. That is the fun part.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! A package of bees is just adult bees. A nuc is eggs, larva, pupa, pollen, honey and drawn comb.


----------

